# HSU has new 15" wireless sub to 10hz.



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

:yay:Hsu Research has announced on their website a new 15" wireless sub down to 10hz: 

Single - http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15.html

Dual - http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15dualdrive.html

Quad - http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15quaddrive.html

Discussion of new sub at: http://forum.hsuresearch.com/showthread.php?t=6557


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how well they perform, especially with a 2.4 Ghz wireless transmitter.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a sealed enclosure. Not what I expected. Looks nice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It will be interesting to see how well they perform, especially with a 2.4 Ghz wireless transmitter.


I did not think that 2.4Ghz could handle frequencies well that low?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's what I'd be interested to hear about. From what I've heard, audio transmission over 2.4 Ghz wireless isn't very good. But who knows, maybe there have been improvements made lately.


----------

